# Another Wood ID



## BassBlaster (Apr 27, 2012)

Okay guys, I'm sure your probably getting sick of me asking you to ID every darn chunk of wood I get but I am really trying to learn, I promise. I spent 2 weeks researching this one so I wouldnt have to bother you guys but I still cant positively ID it. The best I can come up with is American Yellowwood but it looks like that is an extremely rare tree and dosnt grow in my part of the country. So, whatcha think?

The only info I have about this wood other than pics is that it has very large leaves and grows long green bean type pods on it. I only have this end grain shot right now but can snap a pic of the bark if you like.

Ignore the checks, I kinda neglected this particular piece....

http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/DSC_0800a.jpg


----------



## brown down (Apr 28, 2012)

pic of the bark and leaves if you have any and the pods would be really helpful
nice chuck of wood


----------



## arkie (Apr 28, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Okay guys, I'm sure your probably getting sick of me asking you to ID every darn chunk of wood I get but I am really trying to learn, I promise. I spent 2 weeks researching this one so I wouldnt have to bother you guys but I still cant positively ID it. The best I can come up with is American Yellowwood but it looks like that is an extremely rare tree and dosnt grow in my part of the country. So, whatcha think?
> 
> The only info I have about this wood other than pics is that it has very large leaves and grows long green bean type pods on it. I only have this end grain shot right now but can snap a pic of the bark if you like.
> 
> Ignore the checks, I kinda neglected this particular piece....



Catalpa? Usually thought of as a southern tree, but grows up north, even here in Milwaukee, perhaps a slightly different variety. Large yellowish green heart shaped leaves, white flower clusters in the spring. Wood looks a bit like butternut sometimes, but has more of a grey-green tinge to it. Can't tell much from this end grain photo.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 28, 2012)

I'd guess catalpa too just based on your description... The ones around here are covered with flowers right now. There was a listing in the classifieds a while back for catalpa that might confirm or deny for you... BarbS if I recall.


----------



## JMC (Apr 28, 2012)

What is the shape of the leaves?


----------



## BarbS (Apr 28, 2012)

I've been cutting a lot of catalpa and have not seen that much color in it. But then... soil, climate, minerals, etc. Catalpa is known for elephant-ear leaves and long bean pods.


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 28, 2012)

I havnt actually seen the leaves or the pods. These chunks were dropped off to me and thats the info they gave me. The bark dosnt look like any of the pics of catalpa that I coud find online. I'll run out to the garage and snap a couple more pics for you guys.

http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/DSC_0808a.jpg

http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/DSC_0809a.jpg


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 28, 2012)

The Green bean like pods point directly to catalpa as well as those big old growth rings. Ask the people that dropped it off if the tree had tons of white flowers on it in the spring. That would be another indicator of catalpa. Locust has pods too but they more resemble a giant pea pod and they are usually thorny.


----------



## BarbS (Apr 28, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> I havnt actually seen the leaves or the pods. These chunks were dropped off to me and thats the info they gave me. The bark dosnt look like any of the pics of catalpa that I coud find online. I'll run out to the garage and snap a couple more pics for you guys.
> 
> http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/DSC_0808a.jpg
> 
> http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/DSC_0809a.jpg



Yeah, I'm thinking catalpa now, too. It may be a young catalpa. I saw a bit of yellowing in the rings that way in my very old one. if it flowered, it's for certain. IMHO.


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'll have to ask about the flowers. I didnt know we had catalpa around here. I guess anythings possible though.

I'm not sure what would be considered young but the piece thats pictured is from the smaller limbs above the crotch. I have a chunk or two of the main trunk and its fairly large. They just cut it in such a way that I couldnt get a good pic of it. I have a crotch chunk too!!


----------

